# 298Re



## ba3darcher

Hello all, I posted this in a different area of the forums but should have posted it in this section. The wife and I have decided on the 298RE diamond package. We are going to schedule the pre delivery inspection in a couple of weeks and was able to locate a list to use. My questions is for those who own this trailer is there anything that we need to really pay close attention to on inspection? Has there been any problems you have encountered after you have taken possession? What about extended warranty for this trailer? Any info you can tell me is greatly appreciated. This is a great forum and have learned a lot just reading. Thanks


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Congrats on the new Outback...









I can't speak to that model, but for ALL RV's, I would recommend you do your own PDI, and not trust the dealer to complete one for you. I have a great PDI on my personal web page, and your welcome to download a copy....just click on the link in my signature below and scroll to the bottom of the main page. Expect to spend around 4 hours to complete this. You WILL find stuff wrong....just make sure the dealer understands the issues and you have it documented BEFORE you pay for the trailer.

...then get a few cold beer and relax in your AWESOME new Outback.


----------



## ba3darcher

Oregon_Camper said:


> Congrats on the new Outback...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't speak to that model, but for ALL RV's, I would recommend you do your own PDI, and not trust the dealer to complete one for you. I have a great PDI on my personal web page, and your welcome to download a copy....just click on the link in my signature below and scroll to the bottom of the main page. Expect to spend around 4 hours to complete this. You WILL find stuff wrong....just make sure the dealer understands the issues and you have it documented BEFORE you pay for the trailer.
> 
> ...then get a few cold beer and relax in your AWESOME new Outback.


Thanks for the reply


----------

